# Mitre saw & using a length stop



## AussieLarks (Sep 11, 2021)

First up I do not have photos and hopefully after an explanation don't need them.

Bosch Compound Mitre saw with a glide arm feature.

A friend has asked me why when he uses a clamped stop (to obtain consistent length) and the glide arm the saw tends to kick and throw the cut piece (on the RHS of the blade) upwards. 
I visited to watch what was happening and suggested he stop and use a band saw but I'm curious from a safety perspective how to prevent this occurring?

In addition to clamping the length stop should he be clapping the intended piece to be cut off? I think in retrospect it's what I'd do but as he has a lot less experience I think I opted for safety first.

Any tips and or advise from long time Mitre saw folk is welcome please…..

Thanks, Kerry


----------



## Vandon (Jan 21, 2020)

Clamp the cutoff?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

What sawblade is used? A negative of positive. (Photo SW). For professional use in Europe a negative rake angle is obligated (only on a mitre saw). If you are not a professional you may do it the way you like.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Its got nothing to do with the blade type. That said, a blade that has a lot of run out its more an issue, but the bottom line is any time the cutoff is between a stop and the blade, this can happen.

Solutions: yes, either hold down the cut off, or keep the saw plunged and wait for the blade to stop. Personally, I do the latter, as I can't stand fiddling with clamps.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

> Its got nothing to do with the blade type.
> 
> - Robert


A pretty firm answer, which means that you never has used a negative rake angle blade on such a machine? 
" 
https://tungstenandtool.com/blogs/news/what-is-rake":https://tungstenandtool.com/blogs/news/what-is-rake

https://www.infinitytools.com/blog/2016/02/04/the-underrated-saw-blade-you-didnt-know-you-needed/
" 
https://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Saw_Blade_Rake_Negative_or_Positive.html":https://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Saw_Blade_Rake_Negative_or_Positive.html


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

I set up stops with a block and a clamp on RHS, hold down piece cut to length and operate saw w/left hand. I've never had problem like that. Is he pressing the board against the stop or just letting it touch gently?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I think we are all assuming perfectly milled lumber… a *cup* here (and *not of vino*),  a *bow* there (even from a self acclaimed *Robin Hood*)... will undoubtedly create unpredictable results…

Not being technical, I won't enter a pissing contest about *blade type* (though thanks for the info *Dutchman*) and answer as a hacker with all his fingers… so far.

Assuming *yazall* not going to rush to your garden shed and grab that *rake*... and I don't think "*NOT* getting it" is what *Dutchy* refers to as a *negative rake*.

If the piece is big enough clamp it… all saws come with a clamp and if you weren't stupid enough to *toss* yours out when you added the ZCI… use a narrow 6mm, or maybe even a 3mm, ZCI…no need for that beefy one, and still permit the clamp clearance/swing. 
If your one of those 98% *stupid "tossers"*, at least hold by hand… or use a *million dollar stick*,









if it's small… and if you're not prepared to spend a million dollars, a door stopper on a dowel may keep fingers far enough away, 








or "school erasers" on a dowel for hold down,








Take note of the multiple choice for ends!

Alternatively, just be patient and wait for the blade to stop… or at least slow down to minimise damage.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

If you are cutting small pieces, when you raise the blade it will catch everything, throwing the cut piece somewhere in the shop. I always let the blade come to a stop before raising it. No flying pieces.


----------



## yamato72 (Apr 5, 2021)

> If you are cutting small pieces, when you raise the blade it will catch everything, throwing the cut piece somewhere in the shop. I always let the blade come to a stop before raising it. No flying pieces.
> 
> - Eric


This.


----------

